# Safety changes coming at Timp Cave



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

The changes are to make the trail safer, especially the trail exit area, which is prone to falling rocks. There is a huge rock (30x4x2) that could fall at any moment, or it may stay up there for years. The management would like to remove this rock and also change the lower end of the exit trail to avoid a heavy rock fall area.

For more on the story, check out my article: http://www.examiner.com/x-19954-Sal...panogos-Cave-safety-improvements-in-the-works


----------

